# 150w or 200w?



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

So I'm about to get my heater for my 40g and petsolutions.com is having a huge sale on em but my question is should I get a 150w heater or should I get the 200w? Its only acouple bucks more but here in vegas my room temp very seldom gets colder than 70 in my apt but getting the 200 will let me use it in a bigger tank later on, so maybe alittle input will help me decide, thanks


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Go with the bigger if you think you may get a bigger tank at some point. It wont hurt anything.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I agree, go with the bigger...the bigger it is, the more stable the tank temp will be...


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

its a done deal lol, a new 200w pro heater along with a few odds and ends are now on the way to my home 

I must say ifanyone need a heater definetly check petsolutions out, i highly doubt you'll find a new 250w aqueon pro heater for less than 30 bucks anywhere else.


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

Actually, i got mine from petco.com, they are having a 20% off ground hog day sale today, so I got mine for $27.99. (Mine was 200W just saw yours was 250) I also doubled the wattage I needed. I have a 29 Gallon, went for the 200w because we keep it chilly, thermostat set for 55 at night in the winter.


----------

